# Exploding Brains on guts



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cherry tomatoes-about 30 or so
tuna salad mix- to your tatse
drained tuna
mayo
onion-chopped fine
celery seed
black pepper
lawrys
spaghetti noodles
green onions
green or black olives your choice

clean and then core out cherry tomotaoes
fill with tuna mixture
set on spaghetti noodles
sprinkle with chopped onions
garnish with olives


----------

